# So I need a quart or a pint to make apple pie?



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Ack - got some great recipes now for canning apple pie sauce and realized, I don't know how much I'll need to make a pie.

Quart or pint? It's just the two of us, and I don't like apple pie, so I'm thinking I'd be making the smaller size of pie, well, I don't mean a mini, but not a big deep dish. So if I use that size pie pan, how much filling - a quart? A pint?


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I canned mine in pints, there are just the three of us, I use it for apple crisp and fried pies, haven't done an actual pie yet.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Homesteader said:


> Ack - got some great recipes now for canning apple pie sauce and realized, I don't know how much I'll need to make a pie.
> 
> Quart or pint? It's just the two of us, and I don't like apple pie, so I'm thinking I'd be making the smaller size of pie, well, I don't mean a mini, but not a big deep dish. So if I use that size pie pan, how much filling - a quart? A pint?


Excellent question and one that I've been wondering about myself. If I had to guess, and let's face it, that's what I'm doing, I'd have to say quarts. I once made a pie using the canned stuff from the store and it wasn't enough. Howsoever, it does seem like 2 cans (=quart) would be too much. :shrug:

Somebody help us!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

I always can mine in quarts. This is the right size for a pie pan as long as it isn't a deep dish one.


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

I use qts they work well for a shallow 7-8 inch pie if I use my 9 inch deeper pie pan I use 2 qts.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

A quart here also, makes a nice 8 in pie. > Good Luck > Marc


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Quarts for a smaller pie pints are more versital though say you want to make 2 fried pies or to add to a cake mix .


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

I make some in quarts and some in pints, a quart is perfect for a standard pie, but if you do a deep dish or cobbler you can combine for a larger amount or use pints for mini pies for the grandkids.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I use a quart for my 8" regular pie pan, and pints for my 8" tart pans (very shallow/single layer) or my 5" individual pie pans. I can normally get 4-6 danishes/turnovers/fried-pockets from a pint.


----------

